# Kyle Rittenhouse says he is destroying the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha and doesn't want anything to do with it



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 1, 2021)

Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.

During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."

"We don't want anything to do with that," Rittenhouse told podcast host Kirk.

Rittenhouse was previously on trial for fatally shooting Joseph Rosenbaum and Anthony Huber, and injuring Gaige Grosskreutz, during the August 25 Black Lives Matter protests in Kenosha, Wisconsin, last year. He was acquitted of five felony charges, including first-degree intentional homicide.

Students at the university called this week for Rittenhouse to be removed from online classes, calling him a "high-profile right-wing fascist icon."









						Kyle Rittenhouse says he's destroying the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha and doesn't want anything to do with it
					

In a podcast, Rittenhouse said the weapon, which he used to fatally shoot two men and injure another, was being "destroyed right now."




					news.yahoo.com
				





The gun didn't shoot those people.

Do you think it wise to destroy the gun?


----------



## okfine (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


After murdering two and injuring one, did Rittenhouse vomit?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 1, 2021)

Right wing facist icon... A right wing icon, maybe, but fascist? C'mon now!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The gun didn't shoot those people.



No, Kyle pulled the trigger. in a case of self defense.




Otis Mayfield said:


> Do you think it wise to destroy the gun?



Certainly. 

It's a reminder of the worst day of his life.

a reminder he obviously doesn't want.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 1, 2021)

I dont blame him. If that was me, id get rid of it too.


----------



## daveman (Dec 1, 2021)

okfine said:


> After murdering two and injuring one, did Rittenhouse vomit?


He didn't murder anyone.  Try to keep up.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 1, 2021)

I can understand that. Even some collectors have a aversion to owning a gun they know killed someone.

I can also understand not auctioning it off to one morbid fuck after another too. The young man is 18 and could easily see that gun change hands at auction several times during his life and be reminded/questioned about it every single time it goes up for auction....His gun, his rules.


----------



## daveman (Dec 1, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> No, Kyle pulled the trigger. in a case of self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will be ignorant and hateful leftists to remind him the rest of his life.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 1, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> No, Kyle pulled the trigger. in a case of self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.  He seemed like a fairly empathic guy to me and if I were him. I'd want it gone.

I think a few of the weirder posters here see him as a bloodthirsty monster, but the young man is aspiring to a life-saving career as a nurse.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 1, 2021)

okfine said:


> After murdering two and injuring one, did Rittenhouse vomit?



^^^This is why wackos like you don't end up on juries. Thank God.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


Symbolism


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


I think the gun should be put on the "wall of fame" along with Trayvon Martin's hoodie.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


He doesn’t need to destroy it. I’ll gladly take it off his hands.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


No.  I think he should have it sold at auction, of possible adult purchasers, that have passed a valid background check.  Obviously it is a perfectly good, operational tool.
Sure, I can understand, him not thinking himself mature enough, to be responsible to own it himself, and if that is his judgement, and it would probably bring painful memories, every time he touched it, I concur, he probably does not need to have it.  I certainly would not want to see him hurt himself with it.  I just see no logical reason to have it destroyed.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2021)

gipper said:


> He doesn’t need to destroy it. I’ll gladly take it off his hands.


The authenticated gun would be worth $100s of thousands to go along with all the money he's going to get from the media.


----------



## Votto (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


Sounds like a cold blooded murdering crazy man to me


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 1, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> I dont blame him. If that was me, id get rid of it too.



    .........yeah,at an auction.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2021)

The filthy ass government will never give the AR to him anyway.  It is evidence in the Dominic Black case.

Kyle did a great thing by using the AR to defend against the vicious attack but he was traumatized by the event.  It is best if he distance himself from the night's events.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 1, 2021)

That weapon saved his life.


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...





> Arizona State University students demand Kyle Rittenhouse's removal from online classes following his acquittal
> 
> 
> ASU student organizations have organized a rally against Rittenhouse, who they called a "blood-thirsty murderer."
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^
Ah!  The usual suspects, the mindless lemmings of the MSM, and their typically clueless and hateful rhetoric.


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 1, 2021)

okfine said:


> After murdering two and injuring one, did Rittenhouse vomit?


^^^^^^^^^
Low-hanging fruit . . . cake.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 1, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


Sure he will.....I bet if he autographed it and auctioned it, right wingers would fall all over themselves to bid on it.


----------



## gipper (Dec 1, 2021)

Meathead said:


> The authenticated gun would be worth $100s of thousands to go along with all the money he's going to get from the media.


Really?  Why destroy it?  I’ll take it for nothing.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 1, 2021)

I bet he could auction it off for some serious cash.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2021)

okfine said:


> After murdering two and injuring one, did Rittenhouse vomit?


1:  Not guilty
2:  Your opinion to the contrary does not matter.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 1, 2021)

Maybe the kid assumed that the government would destroy the firearm after the trial was over.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah,he should destroy it.
He should cut it into small pieces and sell em on the internet.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...




Doesn't matter....his gun, his choice....I would have auctioned it off for as much money as possible...donated the funds to the victims of blm and antifa....


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That weapon saved his life.


His training and actions saved him; the gun was just the tool he used.

Greg


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sure he will.....I bet if he autographed it and auctioned it, right wingers would fall all over themselves to bid on it.


Are you zealous or something?

I bet it would go well into the six figures if auctioned off.

Does that fact offend your Moon Bat sensibilities?


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 2, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Right wing facist icon... A right wing icon, maybe, but fascist? C'mon now!



Yes, fascist.  Today's American right wingers are promoting a fascist, authoritarian government.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, fascist.  Today's American right wingers are promoting a fascist, authoritarian government.




The democrats are actually doing that, right at this moment.....


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 2, 2021)

2aguy said:


> The democrats are actually doing that, right at this moment.....


Time for divorce.  I want a country that has a wall that denies Dragonlady and her ilk entry.  The we would clearly see who the fascist authoritarians are!


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, fascist.  Today's American right wingers are promoting a fascist, authoritarian government.




That's what YOU want, not us!


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 2, 2021)

My dad's friend killed himself with my dad's shotgun.

My dad destroyed the shotgun.

Personal preference, I guess.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That weapon saved his life.



Exactly.  I'd get the thing gold plated, hang it on a wall or sell it to a collector then get an even BIGGER rifle!

Kyle should become a marksman then put out a set of videos training others in self defense against marauders!  Then go on a national lecture tour!  Just to REALLY piss the left off!


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 2, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Exactly.  I'd get the thing gold plated, hang it on a wall or sell it to a collector then get an even BIGGER rifle!
> 
> Kyle should become a marksman then put out a set of videos training others in self defense against marauders!  Then go on a national lecture tour!  Just to REALLY piss the left off!










Get 2 1/2 notches carved in it first.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, fascist.  Today's American right wingers are promoting a fascist, authoritarian government.


^^^
This is a lie.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


So if some bad guys come looking for him he will only be able to throw cans of beans at them.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


I think it's totally up to him and how he feels about it. A lot of people like to talk big, but only a very miniscule number of them have ever actually killed someone, and someone who has killed another person never wanting to be around or hold the weapon that they used is a totally natural reaction.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


My opinion of Rittenhouse goes up With this.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> No, Kyle pulled the trigger. in a case of self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think he ever thought about the reality of killing.

And while one side is feting him and calling him a “hero” and the other side is damning him and calling him a “murderer”…he is probably struggling to come to terms with his actions.

He wants to be a nurse…and he no longer wants the gun.  That says a lot don’t you think?

I really really hope he gets to be a nurse.  Screw all the politicos trying to use him.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2021)

daveman said:


> There will be ignorant and hateful leftists to remind him the rest of his life.


And ignorant hateful rightists trying to use him.


----------



## daveman (Dec 3, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And ignorant hateful rightists trying to use him.


At least the conservatives won't be threatening his life.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2021)

daveman said:


> At least the conservatives won't be threatening his life.


No, they’ll just be quietly destroying it.


----------



## daveman (Dec 3, 2021)

Coyote said:


> No, they’ll just be quietly destroying it.


Not really.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 4, 2021)

Coyote said:


> I don’t think he ever thought about the reality of killing.


Most people don;t when they are defensing themselves from a an existential threat.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 4, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And ignorant hateful rightists trying to use him.


Did you take offense to the hateful leftists trying to do the same?


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2021)

Coyote said:


> And ignorant hateful rightists trying to use him.


Just like you asshole Leftest dickheads tried to destroy him.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 16, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That weapon saved his life.



I don't think so.
Did you see anyone else at risk?
Kyle was the only one with rifle.
And no one aimed or tried to use any weapon on him at all.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2021)

gipper said:


> He doesn’t need to destroy it. I’ll gladly take it off his hands.


He might change his mind...


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I don't think so.
> Did you see anyone else at risk?
> Kyle was the only one with rifle.
> And no one aimed or tried to use any weapon on him at all.


One approached with a gun in his hand. Rittenhouse shot his arm.
After all he has mental problems now, another sign that he never intended to unlawfully use his rifle but to safeguard the area against rioters and looters.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I don't think so.
> Did you see anyone else at risk?
> Kyle was the only one with rifle.
> And no one aimed or tried to use any weapon on him at all.




You mean except for the violent, deranged, child rapist who stated earlier in the night that he was going to kill kyle and his friends if he caught them alone, then, when kyle was alone, chased him and grabbed for his rifle.......

You mean except for that guy....right?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I don't think so.
> Did you see anyone else at risk?
> Kyle was the only one with rifle.
> And no one aimed or tried to use any weapon on him at all.


I should just forgett that one attacker had a gun and one tried to smash his head in with a skateboard?
No.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> One approached with a gun in his hand. Rittenhouse shot his arm.
> After all he has mental problems now, another sign that he never intended to unlawfully use his rifle but to safeguard the area against rioters and looters.



The arm Kyle shot was pointing up in the air at the time.
You can tell by the bullet path.
And you can tell he most certainly intended to unlawfully be in possession of the rifle, because he knew it was illegal for him to be in possession of it without an adult supervising.
That is why he had a friend hide the rifle at the friend's parent's house.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You mean except for the violent, deranged, child rapist who stated earlier in the night that he was going to kill kyle and his friends if he caught them alone, then, when kyle was alone, chased him and grabbed for his rifle.......
> 
> You mean except for that guy....right?



That was not sufficient justification for pulling the trigger.
Since Kyle bringing the rifle was lethal intimidation, then any threats by others in retaliation, are not an escalation or the initiation of a lethal threat by others.
It was all Kyle's fault.

There were tons of alternatives Kyle could and should have done.
First of all, if the intent was to defend property, then he should have stayed at that property.
In which case he would not have been alone.
He also had the option of firing a warning shot, but failed to do so.
Close enough for a grab, means Kyle could easily have shot an arm or leg.
You do not do that at long range because it is too difficult and unreliable, but you DO shoot an arm or let when only 4' apart or less.
It is easy and reliable at that close range.
And Kyle fired 5 shots at the first person, when clearly he should never have aimed at them at all.
That many shots is to ensure a kill only, and can have no other possible intent.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I should just forgett that one attacker had a gun and one tried to smash his head in with a skateboard?
> No.



A skate board is NOT a lethal weapon and does not justify a lethal response.
The guy with the gun was pointing it up and was in full official MedTech uniform, including hat.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> A skate board is NOT a lethal weapon and does not justify a lethal response.
> The guy with the gun was pointing it up and was in full official MedTech uniform, including hat.


Where did you get the idea that a skateboard is not a lethal weapon.









						Man Killed After Hit in Head With Skateboard at Santa Ana Starbucks
					

A man was fatally injured Tuesday when he was allegedly hit on the head with a skateboard during a confrontation with a 20-year-old man inside a Santa Ana Starbucks.




					www.nbclosangeles.com
				












						Man Found Guilty in Skateboard Attack Death of Good Samaritan
					

A Humboldt County jury today found a man guilty of involuntary manslaughter in the death of Bernhard “Ben” Bertain, who died on Christmas in 2018,...




					www.northcoastjournal.com
				




Of course it's a lethal weapon and has killed.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The arm Kyle shot was pointing up in the air at the time.
> You can tell by the bullet path.
> And you can tell he most certainly intended to unlawfully be in possession of the rifle, because he knew it was illegal for him to be in possession of it without an adult supervising.
> That is why he had a friend hide the rifle at the friend's parent's house.




No, it wasnt.  Grosskruitz said he pointed the gun at him when he testified under oath in court


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> A skate board is NOT a lethal weapon and does not justify a lethal response.
> The guy with the gun was pointing it up and was in full official MedTech uniform, including hat.



It is a heqvy hard edged board, of cours it can be used to kill


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Where did you get the idea that a skateboard is not a lethal weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.
Anyone can accidentally die from almost anything.
But the point is a skate board is extremely unlikely to be able to kill, and almost never does, so then lethal retaliation is NOT warranted.

Look, I have CCW permits, took the courses, passed the tests, so I know what I am talking about.
Anyone can easily prevent a skateboard from doing lethal harm, just by ducking or blocking with an arm.
Its a no brainer.
You can't even shoot someone with a baseball bat.
You can't escalate.

The exception would be someone frail or elderly, who could not defend themselves from a physical attack, and then would have to escalate.
Kyle himself was not at risk.
He caused the risk himself by the provocative act of bringing the gun.
They he increased the provocation by mingling alone with the demonstrators, in a manner that would likely be seen as deliberate intimidation.
Kyle could easily have found safety at any time, without shooting, by simply moving back to private property or going over to where the police were.
Shooting was not at all necessary or a reasonable act.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> No, it wasnt.  Grosskruitz said he pointed the gun at him when he testified under oath in court



Grosskruitz said he really could not remember the actual details, since the event was so traumatic and happened so fast.
But the doctors said the bullet path was impossible unless the arm was pointed up.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> It is a heqvy hard edged board, of cours it can be used to kill



If someone were on the ground and you could swing the edge repeatedly, but that is not what happened.
The swing was flat on, and then the skate board was thrown.
So there was ZERO additional risk from the skateboard, and the shots were unnecessary deliberate murder.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 17, 2021)

Use of a deadly weapon is not determined by the victim's ability to defend themselves.

Assault in Illinois is any intentional conduct that reasonably causes a person to feel afraid of impending violence. Words alone are not an assault in Illinois, but threatening to hit someone, when said in a menacing or angry manner and accompanied by conduct consistent with the threat, is an assault. The words and conduct must have caused the victim to reasonably believe that he is about to be struck or injured. Threatening to harm someone in the future is not an assault. The threat of harm must cause the victim to fear an immediate attack

Battery is insulting or provoking actual physical contact, such as pushing another person; or intentionally causing bodily harm to another, for example, by hitting someone with an object.

(720 Ill. Comp. Stat. 

Of course you don't know what you are talking about because the skateboard was considered a deadly weapon entitling Kyle Rittenhouse's use of self defense.  What you are saying is that sitting in your basement from wherever you are, you know more about Illinois law than the judge in Illinois.

Give it up already accept reality.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Use of a deadly weapon is not determined by the victim's ability to defend themselves.



Yes it is.
For example, if you could simply leave and choose not to, then you can not shoot.
But if egress is blocked, that increases you right to escalate.
If they are twice your size, that increases your right to escalate.
If they know martial arts, that increases your right to escalate.

If you have alternatives to defend yourself and choose to shoot instead, then you are guilty.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> If someone were on the ground and you could swing the edge repeatedly, but that is not what happened.
> The swing was flat on, and then the skate board was thrown.
> So there was ZERO additional risk from the skateboard, and the shots were unnecessary deliberate murder.


And the facts out of the courtroom say you don't know jack.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Anyone can accidentally die from almost anything.
> But the point is a skate board is extremely unlikely to be able to kill, and almost never does, so then lethal retaliation is NOT warranted.
> 
> ...




It was a hard edged club....what part of that do you not understand........it is ridged, and has a thin edge, you can easily kill with it when you are hitting the head, as the violent felon was doing......

You do not understand anything about Self Defense law....why do you even try......please, read Andrew Branca or watch Massad Ayoob....they will explain exactly how you are wrong.....

If someone attacks you with any club, you can shoot and kill them in self defense......

Here...try this...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 17, 2021)

Kyle was found NOT GUILTY.  Does anybody think that rehashing the whole story over and over in a political forum is going to change that?  Is someone's sense of righteous indignation somehow justified by jawing on and on about something you cannot change?   If you keep whining on and on, do you actually think that jury is going to reconvene and decide they made a mistake in acquitting Kyle?

The smug leftists are very generous with their judgement of, "The election's over.  Your boy lost.  Get over it" and now I want to say "The trial is over.  He was found by due process of law to be not guilty.  Get over it."


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes it is.
> For example, if you could simply leave and choose not to, then you can not shoot.
> But if egress is blocked, that increases you right to escalate.
> If they are twice your size, that increases your right to escalate.
> ...




Wrong.  You don't know what you are talking about.....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> If someone were on the ground and you could swing the edge repeatedly, but that is not what happened.
> The swing was flat on, and then the skate board was thrown.
> So there was ZERO additional risk from the skateboard, and the shots were unnecessary deliberate murder.




Here......a primer for you....

Decades before the Zimmerman case, I interviewed the Kentucky state trooper who became the focus of Case Two. In the course of a routine contact with two tough brothers, whom he had relieved of their folding knives, the pair attacked him and got him down on the road. They began to stomp him.

A kick that might only bruise your chest and knock the wind out of you when you are standing becomes deadly force when you are supine and can no longer “roll with the blow” or evade such a kick. With the unyielding pavement beneath you and the attacker’s whole body weight driving his foot, the rib cage is now likely to be shattered, and internal organs ruptured or pierced by broken bone. The trooper drew his issue sidearm of the time, a .357 Magnum, and fired twice. Each high-velocity 125-grain bullet instantly—and fatally—stopped its target.
-----



The boyfriend, much stronger than the defendant, drove his bare fist through the closed driver’s side window of the truck in a shower of shattered glass. Knowing that a blow that could break tempered safety glass could do the same to his head, the young man came up with a .38 Special revolver and shot the assailant in the chest. The latter reeled away from the truck, mortally wounded, and the young man backed out of the driveway to escape the others. Seeing them coming toward him, he fired a warning shot to hold them back, and then drove away.

Seen as having fled—we’ve discussed the “flight equals guilt” syndrome in these pages before—the man was arrested and charged. A jury saw the reality of the situation, however, and found him not guilty in the fatal shooting of his attacker. (It should be noted, however, that the final warning shot did result in a conviction for shooting from a moving vehicle, illegal in that state. This is another reason why warning shots are generally not recommended.)









						Massad Ayoob: Deadly Force From A Position of Disadvantage
					

If you have studied deadly force law or have been reading this column for a while, you are familiar with




					www.personaldefenseworld.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The arm Kyle shot was pointing up in the air at the time.
> You can tell by the bullet path.
> And you can tell he most certainly intended to unlawfully be in possession of the rifle, because he knew it was illegal for him to be in possession of it without an adult supervising.
> That is why he had a friend hide the rifle at the friend's parent's house.


Whether the arm was up or down, doesn´t matter. The fact matters that Rittenhouse was just patrolling when the "medic" approached him, him especially, wearing a gun. That can be interpreted as a threat, no need to point at Rittenhouse with the gun. The two others shot by Rittenhouse were disgusting animals and nobody mourns after them. Also, the mad men attacked him. Two good deeds, if you ask me. I have respect for the third one and he had no bad intention. Next time, blacks should look for whitey´s criminal record before allowing them to join their protest.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 17, 2021)

Not guilty
Your opinion to the contrary does not matter
Move on.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> It was a hard edged club....what part of that do you not understand........it is ridged, and has a thin edge, you can easily kill with it when you are hitting the head, as the violent felon was doing......
> 
> You do not understand anything about Self Defense law....why do you even try......please, read Andrew Branca or watch Massad Ayoob....they will explain exactly how you are wrong.....
> 
> ...



The video link was totally about the Amaud Arbury case, and was totally wrong.
The claim was that a construction site was badly and continually vandalized in the neighborhood, and that is not at all true.
Amaud Arbury and many others, including children, were on video walking through the construction site, but NO ONE too or harmed anything.

And no, Kyle was not harmed by the skate board.
It is very hard to use a skateboard as a weapon because it is too wide to hold onto.
So there was no excuse to escalate to lethal force over the skateboard.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> That was not sufficient justification for pulling the trigger.
> Since Kyle bringing the rifle was lethal intimidation, then any threats by others in retaliation, are not an escalation or the initiation of a lethal threat by others.
> It was all Kyle's fault.
> 
> ...


Your butthurt was not entered into evidence.  Kyle committed no crimes.  Your anger and hatred are meaningless.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Kyle was found NOT GUILTY.  Does anybody think that rehashing the whole story over and over in a political forum is going to change that?  Is someone's sense of righteous indignation somehow justified by jawing on and on about something you cannot change?   If you keep whining on and on, do you actually think that jury is going to reconvene and decide they made a mistake in acquitting Kyle?
> 
> The smug leftists are very generous with their judgement of, "The election's over.  Your boy lost.  Get over it" and now I want to say "The trial is over.  He was found by due process of law to be not guilty.  Get over it."



So you want to retain the new precedent where everyone should start bringing rifles to any demonstration, protest, etc.?
I think not.
This is not at all over, and definitely needs to be rehashed until they get it right.
Otherwise you are asking for massive violence.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Look, I have CCW permits, took the courses, passed the tests, so I know what I am talking about.


The fuck you do.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Grosskruitz said he really could not remember the actual details, since the event was so traumatic and happened so fast.
> But the doctors said the bullet path was impossible unless the arm was pointed up.


He was holding a weapon it was illegal for him to have.  

But you leftists always seem to ignore that part.  

On purpose.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Here......a primer for you....
> 
> Decades before the Zimmerman case, I interviewed the Kentucky state trooper who became the focus of Case Two. In the course of a routine contact with two tough brothers, whom he had relieved of their folding knives, the pair attacked him and got him down on the road. They began to stomp him.
> 
> ...



Wrong.
The principle of not legally being allowed to escalate violence is a basic tenet that will always be true.
The only exception is as Massad correctly points out, is if there is a huge disparity between the 2 involved in the conflict.
{...
If you have studied deadly force law or have been reading this column for a while, you are familiar with the concept of disparity of force. When one is attacked violently by an ostensibly unarmed person, if the circumstances are such that the continued assault is likely to cause death or great bodily harm, you are allowed to use deadly force to stop him.

The most obvious elements of disparity of force would include force of numbers if you are attacked by multiple opponents; a dramatic size/weight/strength difference that favors the attacker; the able-bodied savagely attacking the handicapped, even if the handicap has taken place in the course of the instant assault; an adult attacking a small child; and in many cases a male attacking a female. Another element could be known or obvious high skill in unarmed combat on the assailant’s side of the conflict.
...}

Kyle was not attacked by more than 1 person at a time, nor was any weapon used against him.
And in fact, it was his provocative possession of the rifle that precipitated the conflict entirely, so was entirely his fault.
So he had no legal justification for escalation to lethal force.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

Bleipriester said:


> Whether the arm was up or down, doesn´t matter. The fact matters that Rittenhouse was just patrolling when the "medic" approached him, him especially, wearing a gun. That can be interpreted as a threat, no need to point at Rittenhouse with the gun. The two others shot by Rittenhouse were disgusting animals and nobody mourns after them. Also, the mad men attacked him. Two good deeds, if you ask me. I have respect for the third one and he had no bad intention. Next time, blacks should look for whitey´s criminal record before allowing them to join their protest.



Wrong.
No one was approaching him until he started shooting.
Only then did people start to approach him, because they wanted to stop the deadly shooting.

Grosskreutz was not "wearing a gun".
It was under his shirt, tucked into his pants at the belt.
He did pull the gun out, but as everyone can see in the images, he was not pointing it at Kyle when Kyle illegally pulled the trigger.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The video link was totally about the Amaud Arbury case, and was totally wrong.
> The claim was that a construction site was badly and continually vandalized in the neighborhood, and that is not at all true.
> Amaud Arbury and many others, including children, were on video walking through the construction site, but NO ONE too or harmed anything.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't mind someone swinging one at you, then.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> He was holding a weapon it was illegal for him to have.
> 
> But you leftists always seem to ignore that part.
> 
> On purpose.



Wrong.
Grosskreutz had a concealed carry permit, so was not a felon or anything else.
The permit had expired, but that is a civil violation, not a criminal offense.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 17, 2021)

daveman said:


> You wouldn't mind someone swinging one at you, then.



Well I would not shoot someone who did.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The principle of not legally being allowed to escalate violence is a basic tenet that will always be true.
> The only exception is as Massad correctly points out, is if there is a huge disparity between the 2 involved in the conflict.
> {...
> ...


Man, when you pick the wrong side of an issue, you jump on it with both feet, don't you?

You're not changing any minds.  Reasonable people support the not guilty verdict.  Emotional leftists do not.  

But it changes nothing, and it matters not at all.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Grosskreutz had a concealed carry permit, so was not a felon or anything else.
> The permit had expired, but that is a civil violation, not a criminal offense.


So, it's terrible that someone from outside Kenosha brought a weapon to a protest, but it's okay if someone from outside Kenosha brought a weapon to a protest. 

I'd ask you to rationally explain the glaring dichotomy, but you can't.


----------



## daveman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Well I would not shoot someone who did.


Uh huh.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Grosskreutz had a concealed carry permit, so was not a felon or anything else.
> The permit had expired, but that is a civil violation, not a criminal offense.



Try that in NYC and see how far it gets you.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 17, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Kyle was found NOT GUILTY.  Does anybody think that rehashing the whole story over and over in a political forum is going to change that?  Is someone's sense of righteous indignation somehow justified by jawing on and on about something you cannot change?   If you keep whining on and on, do you actually think that jury is going to reconvene and decide they made a mistake in acquitting Kyle?
> 
> The smug leftists are very generous with their judgement of, "The election's over.  Your boy lost.  Get over it" and now I want to say "The trial is over.  He was found by due process of law to be not guilty.  Get over it."


I've come to the conclusion that those two are just idiot trolls and am refusing to indulge them with replies.  No one with the ability to remember to breathe could be as stupid as they pretend.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 17, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Grosskreutz had a concealed carry permit, so was not a felon or anything else.
> The permit had expired, but that is a civil violation, not a criminal offense.


A


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The principle of not legally being allowed to escalate violence is a basic tenet that will always be true.
> The only exception is as Massad correctly points out, is if there is a huge disparity between the 2 involved in the conflict.
> {...
> ...




When the child rapist tried to grab his rifle, he created the threat of death or great bodily injury...what part of that do you not understand?

Just like when you try to disarm a cop, they are justified in shooting you.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> No one was approaching him until he started shooting.
> Only then did people start to approach him, because they wanted to stop the deadly shooting.
> 
> ...




Wrong, the child rapist chased him and tried to grab his rifle.....the eyewitness, the reporter from the Daily Caller who was at the first attack testified to this under oath...


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> No one was approaching him until he started shooting.
> Only then did people start to approach him, because they wanted to stop the deadly shooting.
> 
> ...




Look.......grosscrud admitted, in court, under oath that he pointed the gun at kyle....what part of that is so hard for you to understand....?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> No one was approaching him until he started shooting.
> Only then did people start to approach him, because they wanted to stop the deadly shooting.
> 
> ...


When somebody approaches me pulling a gun, I will shoot.
The court found:
Rosenbaum, child rapist and mad man just released from the mad house wanted to grab Rittenhouse´s rifle. Rosenbaum wasn´t brave, he was mad, his criminal record barred him from buying his own rifle for life.
Huber threatened his own family to burn them down, he stabbed his brother in the ear. He was a mad man and he only showed up at the protest because he thought he could wreck havoc unpunished. He attacked Rittenhouse with a skateboard. Very mad. And deadly.
Grosskreutz was the only one of the three who was there for the political message. He also attended several other black manifestations and carried medical supplies with him to be there in case things go violent. He cannot be blamed for what he did, very likely he thought Rittenhouse is a racist mad man and wanted to intimidate him. That´s a brave action.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The video link was totally about the Amaud Arbury case, and was totally wrong.


Not Guilty
Your opinion does not matter


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> So you want to retain the new precedent where everyone should start bringing rifles to any demonstration, protest, etc.?


Not Guilty
Your opinion does not matter


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The principle of not legally being allowed to escalate violence is a basic tenet that will always be true.


Not Guilty
Your opinion does not matter


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> No one was approaching him until he started shooting.


Not Guilty
Your opinion does not matter


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Grosskreutz had a concealed carry permit, so was not a felon or anything else.
> The permit had expired, but that is a civil violation, not a criminal offense.


The EXPIRED permit means he had no permit and was carrying illegally which is a criminal offense not a civil one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Anyone can accidentally die from almost anything.
> But the point is a skate board is extremely unlikely to be able to kill, and almost never does, so then lethal retaliation is NOT warranted.
> 
> ...


Wrong.
Any improvised weapon is a deadly weapon including a bat. It is legal self defense to use lethal force on someone attackking you with such weapons.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The video link was totally about the Amaud Arbury case, and was totally wrong.
> The claim was that a construction site was badly and continually vandalized in the neighborhood, and that is not at all true.
> Amaud Arbury and many others, including children, were on video walking through the construction site, but NO ONE too or harmed anything.
> 
> ...


The skateboard was a weapon which can cause seriuous and lethal harm he was justified to use lethal force against his attacker


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 18, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


Seems like he has regrets, even in self defense most people have a huge burden to carry after taking someone else’s life. It seems he is proving the left wing nuts wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Grosskruitz said he really could not remember the actual details, since the event was so traumatic and happened so fast.
> But the doctors said the bullet path was impossible unless the arm was pointed up.


The doctors said no such thing.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Look.......grosscrud admitted, in court, under oath that he pointed the gun at kyle....what part of that is so hard for you to understand....?




The Moon Bat doesn't want to believe it.  It doesn't fit into his narrative so he just goes into the typical Moon Bat denial of the facts.

GG admitted under oath that Kyle didn't fire the AR until he had pointed his (illegally possessed) Glock at Kyle.

Then there are the videos showing the same thing.

Then there are the eyewitnesses saying the same thing.


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 18, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> I can understand that. Even some collectors have a aversion to owning a gun they know killed someone.
> 
> I can also understand not auctioning it off to one morbid fuck after another too. The young man is 18 and could easily see that gun change hands at auction several times during his life and be reminded/questioned about it every single time it goes up for auction....His gun, his rules.


Good point, and I hadn’t thought about somebody trying to buy the gun to auction it off for big money. He is definitely doing the right thing.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 18, 2021)

Probably feels he can make more money selling pieces of the weapon than he can with a single sale of the AR15.      Considering the fact that he is being cancelled and blackballed by the left, he needs to get as much money as he can for his future support.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The doctors said no such thing.



But we can see in the image that the right hand with the pistol, is actually behind Grosskreutz.
It is obvious.
He could not possibly have been aiming or even pointing it unless he had a mirror.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> The Moon Bat doesn't want to believe it.  It doesn't fit into his narrative so he just goes into the typical Moon Bat denial of the facts.
> 
> GG admitted under oath that Kyle didn't fire the AR until he had pointed his (illegally possessed) Glock at Kyle.
> 
> ...



Wrong.
The images clearly show that the right arm of Grosskreutz, with the pistol, is pointing away from Kyle.
That is also obvious since a shot could not penetrate at right angles to the arm, if the arm was pointed at the source of the rifle.
And Grosskreutz was not in possession of the pistol illegally.
He had a CCW that was expired, but that is not a crime, just an expense.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Probably feels he can make more money selling pieces of the weapon than he can with a single sale of the AR15.      Considering the fact that he is being cancelled and blackballed by the left, he needs to get as much money as he can for his future support.



Wrong.
Museums pay 10 times at much for a famous gun used in big event like this.
If you parts a gun, you get much less than a whole gun.
Remember they are used, and there is risk factor since not all manufacturers or even different runs of the same maker, are a perfect match.
No one is going to buy parts when I can get a demiled one cut in half, for $50.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

martybegan said:


> Try that in NYC and see how far it gets you.



That just means he has to pay up.
It is not a crime.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The EXPIRED permit means he had no permit and was carrying illegally which is a criminal offense not a civil one.



Wrong.
Notice the police did not charge.
A criminal offense is the violation of the rights of others.
Being behind in a semi annual fee is a civil, administrative cost only.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Notice the police did not charge.
> A criminal offense is the violation of the rights of others.
> Being behind in a semi annual fee is a civil, administrative cost only.


He wasn't charged with anything because 1) the prosecution needed him to testify. and 2) If they charged him with anything it bolstered the self-defense claim.  That's also why drop-kick man wasn't charged.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> Any improvised weapon is a deadly weapon including a bat. It is legal self defense to use lethal force on someone attackking you with such weapons.



Wrong.
If someone attacks you with a bat, you are free to reply in defense with a bat, and nothing greater, like a knife or gun.
The only exception is if you are an invalid in some way, and can not defend yourself physically.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The images clearly show that the right arm of Grosskreutz, with the pistol, is pointing away from Kyle.
> That is also obvious since a shot could not penetrate at right angles to the arm, if the arm was pointed at the source of the rifle.
> And Grosskreutz was not in possession of the pistol illegally.
> He had a CCW that was expired, but that is not a crime, just an expense.




You may think it because you are a fucking idiot that thinks Kyle should not have the right to defend himself but the jury saw all the evidence and came to another conclusion.

So your stupid opinion doesn't mean jackshit.

Either you are a fucking idiot or you are simply trying to troll this thread.

Which one is it Moon Bat?


----------



## Correll (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> If someone attacks you with a bat, you are free to reply in defense with a bat, and nothing greater, like a knife or gun.
> The only exception is if you are an invalid in some way, and can not defend yourself physically.




That is the type of logic used by bullies and thugs to justify their violence.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

An expired CCW license is not a crime.
The renewal is only $22, and requires no additional classes or training.
{,,,
CCW licenses must be renewed every five years and the Wisconsin DOJ issues renewal notices 120 days in advance of the license’s expiration date. Current CCW license holders should not apply for a renewal until they receive their renewal notice by mail. Notifications contain a Unique Identification Number and instructions for each license holder.
...}
Since 5 years is so long and a person can easily not get their renewal notice in the mail, it is common people are carrying with an expired CCW.



CCW license renewals cost $22, do not require new or additional training, and will expire five years from the date the new license is issued. New CCW licenses require an approved training and $40 fee. License renewals and new applications will be processed within 21 days, per Wisconsin State Statute.


Flash said:


> You may think it because you are a fucking idiot that thinks Kyle should not have the right to defend himself but the jury saw all the evidence and came to another conclusion.
> 
> So your stupid opinion doesn't mean jackshit.
> 
> ...



Are you suggesting that a reasonable 17 year old should go to a known violent demonstration with a loaded rifle?


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 18, 2021)

Correll said:


> That is the type of logic used by bullies and thugs to justify their violence.



Wrong.
That is the logic of law makers who want to prevent people from bullying and murdering with a rifle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 18, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


Huh, maybe the child is maturing emotionally. Hope so. With the gross vampires trying to get a piece of him,, this could go either way.


----------



## Correll (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> An expired CCW license is not a crime.
> The renewal is only $22, and requires no additional classes or training.
> {,,,
> .....


 
If it were Rittenhouse, you would be claiming it was huge and meant that he could not claim self defense and had to spend the rest of his life in prison.


----------



## Correll (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> That is the logic of law makers who want to prevent people from bullying and murdering with a rifle.




No. The idea that means have to stay at the same level, instead of THE ATTACKER losing, and the would be VICTIM being safe being the goal, 

is the  type of bullshit that thugs and bullies use to justify their violence attacks.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> But we can see in the image that the right hand with the pistol, is actually behind Grosskreutz.
> It is obvious.
> He could not possibly have been aiming or even pointing it unless he had a mirror.




Grosscrud stated in court, under oath, that yes, he was pointing the pistol at kyle when he was shot.......


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> An expired CCW license is not a crime.
> The renewal is only $22, and requires no additional classes or training.
> {,,,
> CCW licenses must be renewed every five years and the Wisconsin DOJ issues renewal notices 120 days in advance of the license’s expiration date. Current CCW license holders should not apply for a renewal until they receive their renewal notice by mail. Notifications contain a Unique Identification Number and instructions for each license holder.
> ...




Without that rifle he'd be dead or maimed....just ask Andy Gno......


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> But we can see in the image that the right hand with the pistol, is actually behind Grosskreutz.
> It is obvious.
> He could not possibly have been aiming or even pointing it unless he had a mirror.


Yes it is obvious he is pointing it at Rittenhouse.

Arms moves along multiple axis's so it is not only possible it is proven by the image as an absolute certianty


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> An expired CCW license is not a crime.
> The renewal is only $22, and requires no additional classes or training.
> {,,,
> CCW licenses must be renewed every five years and the Wisconsin DOJ issues renewal notices 120 days in advance of the license’s expiration date. Current CCW license holders should not apply for a renewal until they receive their renewal notice by mail. Notifications contain a Unique Identification Number and instructions for each license holder.
> ...


No one said an expired CCW is a crime.

It IS howevver a crime to continue to carry a weapon with an expired CCW


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes it is obvious he is pointing it at Rittenhouse.
> 
> Arms moves along multiple axis's so it is not only possible it is proven by the image as an absolute certianty




He stated in court he was pointing the gun at kyle when he was shot............you don't have to look at any "Axis" to know this...


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 18, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one said an expired CCW is a crime.
> 
> It IS howevver a crime to continue to carry a weapon with an expired CCW




He also lied to the police on where his gun was...he told them initially it had fallen from his pants......when he was holding it....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> If someone attacks you with a bat, you are free to reply in defense with a bat, and nothing greater, like a knife or gun.
> The only exception is if you are an invalid in some way, and can not defend yourself physically.


Wrong you unbelievable fool.

When one attacks you with a deadly weapon be it a knife bat gun or improvised weapon you are NOT limited to responding in kind.

You are in fact legallly permited to use a firearm against such an attack

You know nothing of this issue and you are wrong under the law and in every other sense.

There is NO LEGAL restriction of any kind as you describe


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> That is the logic of law makers who want to prevent people from bullying and murdering with a rifle.


Wrong you liar.

Rittenhouse bullied or murdered no one

Your argument is a weak invalid and failed defense of left wing scum who wished to riot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Notice the police did not charge.
> A criminal offense is the violation of the rights of others.
> Being behind in a semi annual fee is a civil, administrative cost only.



Criminal offenses are not limited to violations of the rights of others.

Carrying with an expired permit is a crime whether they charged him or not.


----------



## daveman (Dec 18, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> If someone attacks you with a bat, you are free to reply in defense with a bat, and nothing greater, like a knife or gun.
> The only exception is if you are an invalid in some way, and can not defend yourself physically.


Good Gaea, you sure are _pissed_ that one of your leftist heroes didn't murder the boy.


----------



## daveman (Dec 18, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Grosscrud stated in court, under oath, that yes, he was pointing the pistol at kyle when he was shot.......


NO WAIT THAT DOESNT MATTER AN INTERNET LEFTIST WHO WASNT THERE AND WHO WAS FED A CAREFULLY CRAFTED VISION SAYS ITS IMPOSSIBLE THE BOY WAS DEFENDING HIMSELF


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes it is obvious he is pointing it at Rittenhouse.
> 
> Arms moves along multiple axis's so it is not only possible it is proven by the image as an absolute certianty



Impossible.
We see the sideways image of the pistol, even though the image is from behind Kyle, towards Grosskreuts.
We also see part of Grosskreutz's back, which means he can NOT be pointing the gun, because it is in high RIGHT hand, which is AWAY from Kyle, not towards him.

The image proves with absolute certainty that Grosskreutz was NOT aiming at Kyle when Kyle pulled the trigger.

And who shoots at a person in a MedTech uniform?
If Kyle was innocent, it is Kyle who should have put his hands up and surrendered to the MedTech.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> He stated in court he was pointing the gun at kyle when he was shot............you don't have to look at any "Axis" to know this...



Wrong.
The defense lawyer did not follow a time sequence and was deliberately getting things our of order.
Of course Kyle shot AFTER Grosskreutz pointed the pistol at him, but MUCH later.
By the time Kyle recycled the rifle after the misfire, than Grosskreutz was NO LONGER pointing the pistol at Kyle.
He only pointed the pistol at Kyler at the very first, when he suspected Kyle was the out of control danger to everyone else.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Impossible.
> We see the sideways image of the pistol, even though the image is from behind Kyle, towards Grosskreuts.
> We also see part of Grosskreutz's back, which means he can NOT be pointing the gun, because it is in high RIGHT hand, which is AWAY from Kyle, not towards him.
> 
> ...


You moron.  You are delusion.

The jury saw all the pictures and videos the Prosecution could muster and listened to all the testimony including GG telling them that Kyle didn't shoot until he pointed his Glock at him and came to the conclusion it was self defense.

All you have is your distorted Moon Bat hate somebody that used an AR-15 for self defense mindset.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> He also lied to the police on where his gun was...he told them initially it had fallen from his pants......when he was holding it....



Wrong.
The gun did fall to the ground, just as Grosskreutz said.
And the poor responses that night were due to the pain and pain medication, not deliberate deception.
He never lied about anything, and was the most credible person in the entire courtroom.

{...
Gaige Grosskreutz admits that several details from initial questioning contained errors​In a lengthy cross-examination Monday, defense attorney Corey Chirafisi made a broad attempt at discrediting Gaige Grosskreutz, who was shot in the arm by Kyle Rittenhouse.

Over the course of an hour, Chirafisi got Grosskreutz to admit that several of his statements made to police shortly after the shooting included either incorrect details or omitted others — most notably that Grosskreutz pointed a gun at Rittenhouse before Rittenhouse fired on him.

Grosskreutz initially told police that he dropped his gun at some point during the incident and didn’t mention that he pointed it at Rittenhouse.

He said it was not an intentional omission, noting that his interview with police occurred after surgery, while he was still on pain medication and coming down from the traumatic events of the shooting.

But, after questioning from Chirafisi, Grosskreutz did acknowledge it was the only detail he failed to mention, having been able to even describe the clothing Rittenhouse wore the night of the shooting.
...}

The fact Grosskreutz initially aimed at Kyle does NOT mean Kyle was at risk when he later pulled the trigger.
Since Kyle had a misfire and had to recycle the action, it should have been clear to Kyle that Grosskreutz was not going to shoot and was not a threat.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong you unbelievable fool.
> 
> When one attacks you with a deadly weapon be it a knife bat gun or improvised weapon you are NOT limited to responding in kind.
> 
> ...



If the attacker does not have a lethal weapon, then you can NOT escalate to a lethal weapon.
That is the law in all states.
The fact a person can be killed with a toothpick, does not allow you to respond with lethal force to a toothpick attack because it is trivial to defeat the attack by other means.
And if the person has a gun out already, like Kyle did, then he provoked the situation, and has no defense at all left.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong you liar.
> 
> Rittenhouse bullied or murdered no one
> 
> Your argument is a weak invalid and failed defense of left wing scum who wished to riot.



Rioting is essential when government murders people.
If you do not riot after a government murder, then you are a traitor.

Kyle was a traitor for bringing the rifle.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Criminal offenses are not limited to violations of the rights of others.
> 
> Carrying with an expired permit is a crime whether they charged him or not.



Wrong.

Government ONLY has authority to prosecute anyone due to their harm to the rights of others.
There is NO OTHER source of any legal authority in a democratic republic.

And a failure to renew a CCW by sending in $22 is not at all criminal, since it is likely the notification was the cause after the 5 year permit duration.
If anyone would be charged with a crime for being expired by a short period on a CCW, then the police and prosecutor should be fired immediately.
CCW is an individual right that should only be excluded to a very few people.
It is not a privilege at the whim of government.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> Good Gaea, you sure are _pissed_ that one of your leftist heroes didn't murder the boy.



Anyone bringing a rifle to a riot should be shot or disarmed, instantly.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The gun did fall to the ground, just as Grosskreutz said.
> And the poor responses that night were due to the pain and pain medication, not deliberate deception.
> He never lied about anything, and was the most credible person in the entire courtroom.
> ...




If you are convinced that Kyle is guilty as sin then why don't you put all your evidence together and then sent it to Little Finger?  If your evidence is compelling enough it may be good enough to  give Little Finger what he needs to file an appeal.  Who knows, if your evidence is compelling it may be strong enough to get the Supreme Court to negate the Double Jeopardy immunity Kyle has at this time.

That way you will be doing something useful rather than posting silly ass lying shit on an Internet Discussion Forum and having us ridicule you for your stupidity.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The gun did fall to the ground, just as Grosskreutz said.
> And the poor responses that night were due to the pain and pain medication, not deliberate deception.
> He never lied about anything, and was the most credible person in the entire courtroom.
> ...


Are you getting paid for this horseshit?

Or are you just really, really butthurt that the person with the scary black rifle wasn't murdered by your leftist heroes?


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Anyone bringing a rifle to a riot should be shot or disarmed, instantly.


That's not how we do things in America, Comrade.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> NO WAIT THAT DOESNT MATTER AN INTERNET LEFTIST WHO WASNT THERE AND WHO WAS FED A CAREFULLY CRAFTED VISION SAYS ITS IMPOSSIBLE THE BOY WAS DEFENDING HIMSELF




The fact Grosskreutz aimed before Kyle pulled the trigger, does not at all imply Grosskreutz was aiming at Kyle while Kyle pulled the trigger.
It is obvious from the images that Grosskreutz was NOT aiming at Kyle when Kyle recycled the rifle and pulled the trigger.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Rioting is essential when government murders people.
> If you do not riot after a government murder, then you are a traitor.
> 
> Kyle was a traitor for bringing the rifle.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> Are you getting paid for this horseshit?
> 
> Or are you just really, really butthurt that the person with the scary black rifle wasn't murdered by your leftist heroes?



The rifle was deliberately scary, which is why it was illegal and allowed anyone to attack Kyle to end the obvious threat he represented.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The fact Grosskreutz aimed before Kyle pulled the trigger, does not at all imply Grosskreutz was aiming at Kyle while Kyle pulled the trigger.
> It is obvious from the images that Grosskreutz was NOT aiming at Kyle when Kyle recycled the rifle and pulled the trigger.


...because once a person aims a weapon at someone else and doesn't fire, they absolutely never, ever, ever again aim their weapon at that person again.

You're retarded.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> That's not how we do things in America, Comrade.



Yes it is.
Normally you do not bring an open firearm to a demonstration unless you want to get shot.
A demonstration is a violent confrontation, and a rifle is an illegal escalation intended to intimidate with a lethal threat.
That is a sufficient provocation for anyone to kill you.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The rifle was deliberately scary, which is why it was illegal and allowed anyone to attack Kyle to end the obvious threat he represented.


"Deliberately scary"?

Maybe he should have been carrying this rifle:






It's all nice and friendly and pretty.  And it wouldn't make you shit your pants in terror.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes it is.
> Normally you do not bring an open firearm to a demonstration unless you want to get shot.
> A demonstration is a violent confrontation, and a rifle is an illegal escalation intended to intimidate with a lethal threat.
> That is a sufficient provocation for anyone to kill you.


Oddly, there are absolutely no laws to back up what you claim.  

So, when you say you have a CC permit and know all about guns, you're lying.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> ...because once a person aims a weapon at someone else and doesn't fire, they absolutely never, ever, ever again aim their weapon at that person again.
> 
> You're retarded.



Grosskreutz was reasonable in at first aiming his pistol at Kyle.
He assumed Kyle was an active shooter, targeting innocent people.
Once Grosskreutz saw Kyle more clearly, and noticed he was young, afraid, and attempting to retreat, then Grosskreutz decided not to fire and aimed away.
So then there no longer was any excuse at all for Kyle to pull the trigger.
Grosskreutz had plenty of time to shoot if he had wanted to.
So then it should have been obvious to Kyle, that the MedTech was his means of safety, not a threat.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Anyone bringing a rifle to a riot should be shot or disarmed, instantly.


  Do you even know that many of the filthy ass Negroes and Communists doing the rioting that night were armed? According to the police that testified many of them.   Including the shithead that fired the first shots that night.  Including the asshole that pointed an illegal Glock at Kyle.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> "Deliberately scary"?
> 
> Maybe he should have been carrying this rifle:
> 
> ...



There was  no need for anyone to be armed at all, but if one is going to armed, one that can be concealed is far less offensive, provocative, intimidating, etc.
I have never heard of anyone being allowed to bring a rifle to a demonstration before.
The only exception being the Korean grocers on the roof of their private property, in the LA riots.

Kyle was way out of line and in violation of dozens of public safety ordnances.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> Oddly, there are absolutely no laws to back up what you claim.
> 
> So, when you say you have a CC permit and know all about guns, you're lying.



It is CCW, for "Concealed Carry Weapons" permit, or CWP for "Concealed Weapons Permit".
The actual statues are state dependent, are long and boring, and are not easily searched.
There also always are lots of exceptions and special conditions, that make arguing statures boring.
The general principles are better to discuss because they are based on logical principles and not confusing detail.

Like the judge throwing the charge for the juvenile in possession of a firearm.
Obviously the judge had to be deliberately lying when he said there was a problem with the statute.
It is very clear in intent and application in this case, and Kyle was absolutely guilty.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

Flash said:


> Do you even know that many of the filthy ass Negroes and Communists doing the rioting that night were armed? According to the police that testified many of them.   Including the shithead that fired the first shots that night.  Including the asshole that pointed an illegal Glock at Kyle.



Wrong.
All I have read or seen said that only a few property defenders were armed, and they all stayed on private property, EXCEPT Kyle.
He was the only one in violation of the law.

Kyle fired the first shots, and the Glock Grosskreutz had was not illegal.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The gun did fall to the ground, just as Grosskreutz said.
> And the poor responses that night were due to the pain and pain medication, not deliberate deception.
> He never lied about anything, and was the most credible person in the entire courtroom.
> ...




He had the gun out, and stopped,......then pointed it at kyle, and that is when kyle fired....


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Grosskreutz was reasonable in at first aiming his pistol at Kyle.
> He assumed Kyle was an active shooter, targeting innocent people.
> Once Grosskreutz saw Kyle more clearly, and noticed he was young, afraid, and attempting to retreat, then Grosskreutz decided not to fire and aimed away.
> So then there no longer was any excuse at all for Kyle to pull the trigger.
> ...


You really believe your butthurt should have been entered as evidence.

You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed.

Kyle was found innocent of all charges.  There is absolutely nothing your internet whining can do to change that reality.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> There was  no need for anyone to be armed at all, but if one is going to armed, one that can be concealed is far less offensive, provocative, intimidating, etc.
> I have never heard of anyone being allowed to bring a rifle to a demonstration before.
> The only exception being the Korean grocers on the roof of their private property, in the LA riots.
> 
> Kyle was way out of line and in violation of dozens of public safety ordnances.


Name them.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> It is CCW, for "Concealed Carry Weapons" permit, or CWP for "Concealed Weapons Permit".
> The actual statues are state dependent, are long and boring, and are not easily searched.
> There also always are lots of exceptions and special conditions, that make arguing statures boring.
> The general principles are better to discuss because they are based on logical principles and not confusing detail.
> ...


You know nothing of firearms.  You're dismissed.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> All I have read or seen said that only a few property defenders were armed, and they all stayed on private property, EXCEPT Kyle.
> He was the only one in violation of the law.
> 
> Kyle fired the first shots, and the Glock Grosskreutz had was not illegal.




Sorry Moon Bat but the policeman that testified in the Rittenhouse trial said that many of the filthy ass Negro and Communists rioters were armed with firearms.  We know for certain there were two.   The shithead that fired the first shots and this GG asshole.  When you look at the videos and still pictures and listen to other eyewitness accounts you see others.

Sorry Moon Bat but you are demented, confused and a little sick in the mind.

Meanwhile:


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> He had the gun out, and stopped,......then pointed it at kyle, and that is when kyle fired....



Wrong.
The image is incontrovertible the pistol was not aimed at Kyle when the Kyle pulled the trigger.

Kyle had plenty of time to see the MedTech uniform and that Grosskreutz was not shooting or even pointing at him any more.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The image is incontrovertible the pistol was not aimed at Kyle when the Kyle pulled the trigger.
> 
> Kyle had plenty of time to see the MedTech uniform and that Grosskreutz was not shooting or even pointing at him any more.




Grosscrud stated in court it was.....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The image is incontrovertible the pistol was not aimed at Kyle when the Kyle pulled the trigger.
> 
> Kyle had plenty of time to see the MedTech uniform and that Grosskreutz was not shooting or even pointing at him any more.




Moron.........grosscrud...on the stand.....stating you don't know what you are talking about...


He admits he was pointing the gun at kyle...he admits kyle did not fire when the pistol was up, only fired when he pointed it at kyle...




All right there on video testimony.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> Name them.



Well the most obvious was the juvenile in possession.
But he also violated disorderly conduct, reckless endangerment, etc.

Here is the first hit I ran into, and is NC, so may not be generic on application, although generic in concept.

{...
North Carolina General Statute 14-272.2 prohibits “any person participating in, affiliated with or present as a spectator” at any “parade, funeral procession, picket line or demonstration” from willfully or intentionally possessing or having immediate access to any dangerous weapon. ▪ This includes demonstrations at “any private health care facility” or “any public place owned or under the control of the state or any of its political subdivisions.” Political subdivisions of the state include municipal and county governments. Note: the general statute says that any rifle or gun carried on a rack in a pickup truck at a holiday parade or in a funeral procession does not violate the terms of this act.
...}
Read more at: https://www.heraldsun.com/news/local/article255965802.html#storylink=cpy

No sane or rational person would bring a rifle to a riot/demonstration like that, unless they intended to stay on and defend particular private property.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Grosscrud stated in court it was.....



No he did NOT.
He said he had aimed at Kyle BEFORE, not DURING.
Huge difference.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The fact Grosskreutz aimed before Kyle pulled the trigger, does not at all imply Grosskreutz was aiming at Kyle while Kyle pulled the trigger.
> It is obvious from the images that Grosskreutz was NOT aiming at Kyle when Kyle recycled the rifle and pulled the trigger.




No it is not oblivious you stupid Moon Bat.

It sure as hell was not obvious to Kyle, who was down on the ground after being attacked by other assholes when this shithead was lunging toward him with a fucking loaded .40 cal pistol in his hand pointed toward him.

Then we have the asshole admitting in court, under oath that Kyle didn't shoot him until he pointed his gun at Kyle.

You are really confused about this, aren't you Moon Bat?

Is it because you haven't been taking your TDS meds again?  I bet that is it, isn't it?


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Moron.........grosscrud...on the stand.....stating you don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> 
> He admits he was pointing the gun at kyle...he admits kyle did not fire when the pistol was up, only fired when he pointed it at kyle...
> ...



Wrong.
The lawyer confused the time sequence deliberately.
The image shows the pistol definitely was NOT aimed at Kyle.
You can see the sideways profile of the Glock in the image, even though the photographer was behind Kyle, with Kyle between the photographer and Grosskreutz.
So if the pistol had been aimed at Kyle, we could then only have seen its head on profile, not the side view we could easily make out.


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The image is incontrovertible the pistol was not aimed at Kyle when the Kyle pulled the trigger.
> 
> Kyle had plenty of time to see the MedTech uniform and that Grosskreutz was not shooting or even pointing at him any more.


Was Kyle supposed to wait until he saw the muzzle flash?

Just go ahead and say you wanted the boy with the scary black rifle to be murdered.  Be honest for a change.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No he did NOT.
> He said he had aimed at Kyle BEFORE, not DURING.
> Huge difference.




Wrong......watch the actual video...


Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The lawyer confused the time sequence deliberately.
> The image shows the pistol definitely was NOT aimed at Kyle.
> You can see the sideways profile of the Glock in the image, even though the photographer was behind Kyle, with Kyle between the photographer and Grosskreutz.
> So if the pistol had been aimed at Kyle, we could then only have seen its head on profile, not the side view we could easily make out.



The impact moved the arm you doofus............


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Well the most obvious was the juvenile in possession.
> But he also violated disorderly conduct, reckless endangerment, etc.
> 
> Here is the first hit I ran into, and is NC, so may not be generic on application, although generic in concept.
> ...


NC statutes don't apply.

You're dismissed.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The lawyer confused the time sequence deliberately.
> The image shows the pistol definitely was NOT aimed at Kyle.
> You can see the sideways profile of the Glock in the image, even though the photographer was behind Kyle, with Kyle between the photographer and Grosskreutz.
> So if the pistol had been aimed at Kyle, we could then only have seen its head on profile, not the side view we could easily make out.




From the actual testimony...

Defense Attorney:

....it is being vaporized because you are pointing your gun directly at him...

Grosscrud...

Yes.
-----

Prosecutor....

When you are standing 3-5 feet from him with your arms up he never fired...right?

Grosscrud.....

Correct.

Prosecutor...

It wasn't until you pointed your gun at him and you advanced on him...that he fired....

Grosscrud...

Correct.











						Prosecutors say a man with two pending gun cases carjacked a driver on the North Side — and admitted to killing another robbery victim - CWB Chicago
					

a man's car in West Rogers Park this month — and prosecutors said he recently told police in a video recorded interview that he shot someone to death during another robbery.




					cwbchicago.com
				




In court.....under oath....answering direct questions from the Defense Attorney...

Are you done being stupid yet?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Flash said:


> No it is not oblivious you stupid Moon Bat.
> 
> It sure as hell was not obvious to Kyle, who was down on the ground after being attacked by other assholes when this shithead was lunging toward him with a fucking loaded .40 cal pistol in his hand pointed toward him.
> 
> ...




Yep......on the video of the testimony, found on youtube under "Grosscrud Admission".....he states he was only shot after he pointed his gun at kyle...

Righby is insane....









						Prosecutors say a man with two pending gun cases carjacked a driver on the North Side — and admitted to killing another robbery victim - CWB Chicago
					

a man's car in West Rogers Park this month — and prosecutors said he recently told police in a video recorded interview that he shot someone to death during another robbery.




					cwbchicago.com


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> From the actual testimony...
> 
> Defense Attorney:
> 
> ...


Rigby believes he gets to define reality.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Yep......on the video of the testimony, found on youtube under "Grosscrud Admission".....he states he was only shot after he pointed his gun at kyle...
> 
> Righby is insane....
> 
> ...




I would say he is delusional rather than typical insanity.

He hates the Black Rifles so anybody that uses one for self defense is automatically wrong.

In his demented mind it is OK to attack a 17 year old kid with a heavy skateboard club and to threaten the kid with a Glock but it is not OK for the kid to defend himself with the evil Black Rifle, even when it was legal for the kid to be carrying it.

The real reason he is demented about it is because he thinks the rioters were justified in doing their destruction and nobody should have ever resisted them.

That is typical Moon Bat hate and stupidity.

It causes them to rationalize all sort of demented things.


----------



## beautress (Dec 19, 2021)

daveman said:


> There will be ignorant and hateful leftists to remind him the rest of his life.


If I were Rittenhouse, I'd take off four years and visit a pleasant island country with an English-speaking college where nobody knows who he is so he can get a good education and his nightmare will go away. Maybe he will major in something that will help him save lives to compensate for the one night vicious men out to kill and instill fear into any cop or other first responder they could beat their brains out with a brick or baseball bat or any other hard object they could inflict on someone they and their brainwashed killer friends could do. Kyle was on his way to help a businessman save his property from crazy maniacs drugged out to lunacy when he was attacked by three different people who were going to kill someone if not on the street, in a car they were too drunk or stoned to remember where they were staying. He never should have been put through that God-forsaken trial because he acted in keeping with only threats to his life for looking and behaving civilly. The jury saw through the evil inflicted on this nation by the terrorism pushers in the Democrat party led by principle mafiosi the dowagers Pelosi, Waters, Clinton, and Harris. Every Democrat hell-raiser who pooped on a cop car, resisted arrest, slipped a counterfeit bill or stole merchandise from a store during a hate-in march, and lied their asses off for 4 years with lies furnished by crazy mad-for-unaccountable power has blood on their greedy hands. 

They deserve the kind of torture they placed on cops their little do-bees murdered, maimed, or poisoned with the viruses their Chinese pals cooked up for the rest of the world to fear and to weaken by slicing off elderly intelligence who teach wise ways of survival of the monsters who rule by instilling fear into the children of the brave with madcap professors in higher education to simplify taking over a give-and-take Congress that no longer exists die to titular rule.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 19, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse said he intends to destroy the AR-15 rifle he used in Kenosha.
> 
> During an appearance on the conservative podcast "The Charlie Kirk Show," on November 30, Rittenhouse, 18, said that the firearm is "being destroyed right now."
> 
> ...


I suspect rittenhouse is desperately seeking approval from members of his own generation, in particular female college girls


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I suspect rittenhouse is desperately seeking approval from members of his own generation, in particular female college girls



I think he would do well with real women.....he is sensitive, but still capable of deadly action when it is warranted...


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 19, 2021)

2aguy said:


> I think he would do well with real women.....he is sensitive, but still capable of deadly action when it is warranted...


Then he truly is out of step with the ball busting lesbo’s in his generation


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I suspect rittenhouse is desperately seeking approval from members of his own generation, in particular female college girls


Didn't we all at that age?


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Grosskruitz said he really could not remember the actual details, since the event was so traumatic and happened so fast.
> But the doctors said the bullet path was impossible unless the arm was pointed up.


Go to 1:25 into the tape, the details presented by GrossKruitz during his testimony


----------



## daveman (Dec 19, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Go to 1:25 into the tape, the details presented by GrossKruitz during his testimony


grosskruitz:  i pointed my pistol at rittenhouse thats when he shot me

rigby:


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2021)

I think I'd auction it off and give the proceeds to the NRA.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> I think I'd auction it off and give the proceeds to the NRA.




GOA.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2021)

Flash said:


> GOA.


Giving it to the NRA would piss off more liberals.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 19, 2021)

Flash said:


> Didn't we all at that age?


In his case I suspect he will be full blown liberal before long


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Impossible.
> We see the sideways image of the pistol, even though the image is from behind Kyle, towards Grosskreuts.
> We also see part of Grosskreutz's back, which means he can NOT be pointing the gun, because it is in high RIGHT hand, which is AWAY from Kyle, not towards him.
> 
> ...


You are lying through your teeth. The image clearly shows gthe gun pointed at Rittenhouse and it is not impossible.

The image proves you a liar as does all of the other evidence.

Grosskreutzz was not in uniform and he was pointiing his gun at rittenhosue as the image shows and proves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Government ONLY has authority to prosecute anyone due to their harm to the rights of others.
> There is NO OTHER source of any legal authority in a democratic republic.
> ...


Wrong.

The government prosecutes people for many crimes that have nothing to do with harm to others such as traffic violations or tax evasion.



Once again NO one said failure to renew a CCW is a crime.

It is however a crime to carry with an expired CCW.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Rioting is essential when government murders people.
> If you do not riot after a government murder, then you are a traitor.
> 
> Kyle was a traitor for bringing the rifle.


The rioters were the traitors as they were not rioting due to a murder.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Anyone bringing a rifle to a riot should be shot or disarmed, instantly.


Wrong you immoral communist pig

Decent citizens stoop riuots with rifles


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> If the attacker does not have a lethal weapon, then you can NOT escalate to a lethal weapon.
> That is the law in all states.
> The fact a person can be killed with a toothpick, does not allow you to respond with lethal force to a toothpick attack because it is trivial to defeat the attack by other means.
> And if the person has a gun out already, like Kyle did, then he provoked the situation, and has no defense at all left.


An improvised weapon such as a bat or skateboard is a lethal weapon and it isnot escelation to shoot someone wielding such a weapon.


----------

